# 2011 Frontier P0101 MAF Code Won't Go Away



## 451stroker (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello,

My Check Engine light has been on for a while and when I read the codes, I get P0101, which is the Mass Airflow Circuit. I changed the Mass Airflow Sensor with a rebuilt parts store unit and the truck went into limp mode and the P0101 came back. I then tried a 2nd rebuilt sensor and I still have the code but no limp mode. I'm not sure what else to look for. The wiring has not been tampered with, and there are no air leaks downstream of the Mass Air Flow Sensor. 

Does anyone have any idea as to what could be throwing the code? All help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 98harleyrider (Oct 29, 2011)

Nissan has a TSB on this problem. Go to the dealer and have the PCM re-flashed, about a $100.00. I was upset that I had to pay to fix their problem but it worked and cheaper than throwing parts at it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ECM reprogramming is covered under the 7-year/70,000 mile, long-term emission warranty, if applicable.


----------



## 98harleyrider (Oct 29, 2011)

*PO101 code*

According to the dealer this re-flash wasn't covered. By the way the dealer wasn't aware of the TSB (I printed a copy and gave it to them) and acted insulted when I gave it to them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a service writer at a dealer try and tell a friend of mine that a reprogramming of her ECM was covered under the 3-yr/36000 mile warranty and since her Pathfinder had 45,000 miles, it wasn't covered. I was a former Nissan Master tech and knew that the ECM was covered under the long-term emission warranty; when they do a reprogram of an ECM, it's PFP (primary failed part) is the part # of the ECM and it's covered under the 7-yr/70,000 mile long-term emission warranty. I took the warranty manual that came with the vehicle and showed him in black and white where it said that the ECM was covered under this warranty. Once he checked with the warranty administrator, he discovered I was right and went ahead and did the reprogram under warranty. If you're in the mileage and time parameters of the long-term emission warranty for your vehicle and they are telling you it's not covered, I would place a call to Nissan's consumer hotline at 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------



## 98harleyrider (Oct 29, 2011)

smj999smj, Contacted customer service at Nissan and started a claim. It should have been covered by warranty.


----------



## 98harleyrider (Oct 29, 2011)

Recieved a check from Nissan about a week ago for reflashing my computer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Glad to hear!


----------



## 98harleyrider (Oct 29, 2011)

*PO101*

Thank you.:laugh:


----------

